# Simone Ballack - Blue Bikini mit kleinem Nipslip in Miami 04.06.10 10x



## sharky 12 (5 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## General (5 Juni 2010)

Macht ne gute Figur Danke für die Pics


----------



## jack25 (5 Juni 2010)

Von den Fußballer-Frauen darf es ruhig etwas mehr sein! 
Danke


----------



## jcfnb (5 Juni 2010)

seh ich auch so


----------



## Marsi (6 Juni 2010)

schöne Bilder!

Danke für die Pics


----------



## Elewelche (7 Juni 2010)

Hut ab Kapitano!


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2010)

Nett die Simone :thx: dir


----------



## emma2112 (7 Juni 2010)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Finn (7 Juni 2010)

tolle figur die frau


----------



## Rc8 (7 Juni 2010)

Das ist doch mal eine alternative zur WM für unseren Capitano


----------



## romanderl (8 Juni 2010)

vielen dank für fräulein ballack


----------



## kleugen (8 Juni 2010)

also für eine 3-fache mama ... hut ab! wenigstens hat der ballack mal mit der den ersten platz gemacht


----------



## gunnar1212 (8 Juni 2010)

super Bilder! Gute Sache :thumbup:


----------



## begoodtonite (8 Juni 2010)

warum stzellt ihr die rein, ich finde nicht, das sie prominent ist! was hat sie denn geleistet außer den ballack zu ehelichen? (das geht nicht gegen sie, sie hat sich hier schließlich nicht selbst reingestellt)


----------



## lvm78 (8 Juni 2010)

sehr nett anzuschauen!


----------



## Punisher (11 Juni 2010)

Den Nippleslip muss man aber herbeibeten


----------



## Bombastic66 (11 Juni 2010)

vielen Dank für die netten Einblicke


----------



## Riki (11 Juni 2010)

naha


----------



## cam1003000 (12 Juni 2010)

Super!!! :thx:


----------



## Killroy99 (12 Juni 2010)

danke


----------



## deepsea68 (13 Juni 2010)

Danke sehr, nette Bilder


----------



## Ungahos (14 Juni 2010)

Danke! Die Dame ist wohlgeformt.


----------



## armin (14 Juni 2010)

da hat er die beste Krankenschwester :thx:


----------



## nightmarecinema (15 Juni 2010)

Mit viel Anstrengung kann man den Nip erahnen :thx:


----------



## Jacket1975 (16 Juni 2010)

Nett. Vielen Dank für die Bilder !!


----------



## Sonne18 (16 Juni 2010)

Danke !

Schöne Badenixe


----------



## ninuka (16 Juni 2010)

stämmig die Dame - danke.


----------



## clownfish (17 Juni 2010)

nett


----------



## Pivi (19 Juni 2010)

Lecker, schöne Figur


----------



## pagod230 (19 Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für Frau Ballack


----------



## Raff-VUP (19 Juni 2010)

Wenn "seine" Manschaft schon nichts gebacken bekommt, kann er ja
wenigstens mit seiner Simone punkten, auch wenn sie nur des Geldes wegen beim ihm ist.


----------



## Laytom (20 Juni 2010)

mehr


----------



## Ballack87 (20 Juni 2010)

die hat was!!


----------



## Katzun (20 Juni 2010)

kleugen schrieb:


> also für eine 3-fache mama ... hut ab! wenigstens hat der ballack mal mit der den ersten platz gemacht



sehe ich genauso:thumbup:


----------



## Killerplatze (20 Juni 2010)

Danke


----------



## meierhelga (21 Juni 2010)

na ja der hätte auch was chöneres finden können


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Juni 2010)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> warum stzellt ihr die rein, ich finde nicht, das sie prominent ist! was hat sie denn geleistet außer den ballack zu ehelichen? (das geht nicht gegen sie, sie hat sich hier schließlich nicht selbst reingestellt)



@begoodtonite

Als Celebrity muss frau und mann nichts LEISTEN - nur etwas SEIN - und das ist sie schließlich. Außerdem finde ich schon, dass sie was geleistet hat: Seit Jahren mit Michael Ballack verheiratet sein und ihm dann auch noch drei Kinder austragen und hoch päppeln - also unterschätz´ das mal bitte nicht! Von wegen: Hausfrauen haben´s leicht!:rock:

P.S.: Einen Nipslip hab´ ich übrigens ehrlich gesagt nirgendwo auch nur ansatzweise entdecken können. Also nur so zum Verständnis: "Nipslip", das meint doch wohl, dass frau versehentlich der/ die Nippel aus dem Dekolleté oder Bikini-Oberteil rutscht - oder hab´ ich da jetzt was verpasst?:zzzzzz:


----------



## ripuli12002 (31 Aug. 2010)

daaaanke ein wahnsinn die frau!!


----------



## Geckoman (7 Sep. 2010)

Deswegen hat der was mit der Freundin vom Lell angefangen....die ist halt doch noch knackiger! *bg*


----------



## klaubi (7 Sep. 2010)

Schönes Post! Danke!


----------



## nm2000 (8 Sep. 2010)

danke


----------



## hornbebbi (8 Sep. 2010)

Danke!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Birzele (9 Sep. 2010)

da kann man unseren Starkicker nur beneiden


----------



## ripuli12002 (13 Sep. 2010)

danke für die wunderschöne simone!!!!!!


----------



## margue76 (14 Sep. 2010)

Der schaue ich lieber beim Baden zu als ihrem Mann beim Fussballspielen...


----------



## Gracia (8 Jan. 2011)

Klasse Bilder ... Dankeschön


----------



## klappstuhl (8 Jan. 2011)

Nicht übel sprach der Dübel...  Danke!


----------



## ripuli12002 (10 Jan. 2011)

danke für die wunderschöne simone !!!


----------



## Michel-Ismael (10 Jan. 2011)

Ich mag sie deutlich lieber als ihren Mann...


----------



## Feini (10 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Heiner2 (2 Aug. 2011)

gefällt mir sehr, da hat der Michael wirklich n guten Fang gemacht ;-)


----------



## Teck2 (4 Aug. 2011)

astrein! Tipp Topp Girlie


----------



## wizzard747 (4 Aug. 2011)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## ax-al (4 Aug. 2011)

Simone kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Futzi (4 Aug. 2011)

Der hat schon Glück, der Michael


----------



## greatone (8 Jan. 2012)

dankeschön für simone


----------



## nato (8 Jan. 2012)

sehr nett Bilder THX


----------



## beobachter5 (9 Jan. 2012)

Hot Pics


----------



## Iberer (9 Jan. 2012)

Falsche Rubrik? Kein Celeb
Falsche Bezeichnung? Kein Nipslip


----------



## Spezi (9 Jan. 2012)

nett


----------



## das. (9 Jan. 2012)

supi


----------



## Hancock (9 Jan. 2012)

ein traum !


----------



## tempest1 (12 Jan. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bigsir (14 Jan. 2012)

die trainiert offensichtlich mehr als ihr Mann


----------



## doc28888 (19 Jan. 2012)

Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. nett


----------



## cp1p (24 Feb. 2012)

sexy lady


----------



## Urmel001 (25 Feb. 2012)

Wer ist das ???


----------



## franzifan (29 Feb. 2012)

wow was eine heiße braut ein traum danke


----------



## fetzii81 (13 März 2012)

Sehr schöne Biler


----------



## seife (21 Mai 2012)

Damn hot!


----------



## Jone (14 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die sexy Simone :drip:


----------



## gundi (14 Juni 2012)

tolle fotos danke


----------



## Morgan18 (11 Okt. 2012)

:thumbup:Vielen Dank


----------



## liesmann23 (11 Okt. 2012)

nett anzusehen


----------



## dani3004 (11 Okt. 2012)

nice 
:thx:


----------



## alta (18 Okt. 2012)

äußerst scharf


----------



## RogerDasSchaaf (19 Okt. 2012)

Sehr nett diese Ex-Spielerfrau, danke!


----------



## paulvandoom (19 Okt. 2012)

Stehe nicht so auf sie.


----------



## nida1969 (19 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## xesl (13 Nov. 2012)

danke ...


----------



## shevi (14 Nov. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder, da wird dem Michael auch nach Karriereende nicht langweilig!


----------



## Metallicat1974 (14 Nov. 2012)

shevi schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder, da wird dem Michael auch nach Karriereende nicht langweilig!



Die sind seit ca. 3 Wochen geschieden


----------



## Nogood (20 Jan. 2013)

sexy, sexy!


----------



## spitfire123 (30 Jan. 2013)

Kapitano da haste aber Pech !!!


----------



## Päffte (31 Jan. 2013)

Ballack kanns mit Bällen


----------



## ossopolar (31 Jan. 2013)

knackige beine


----------



## ule (7 Feb. 2013)

Coole braut


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (8 Apr. 2013)

:thx:......:thumbup:


----------



## celeb_w (6 Juni 2013)

Schönen Dannk!


----------



## simonweber (6 Juni 2013)

Sehr sehr Hot!


----------



## kennyboy (6 Juni 2013)

wow danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## K.mono (6 Juni 2013)

geiler body für das alter!:thx:


----------



## melter (6 Juni 2013)

Dake für die Bilder


----------



## klabuster (25 Juni 2013)

hübsch an zu 
sehen,


----------



## MrLeiwand (25 Juni 2013)

schöne pics thx


----------



## psychodad (25 Juni 2013)

Schön was dran. So mag ich es


----------



## fireangel (27 Juni 2013)

sehr nice Danke


----------



## Superbassmann (27 Juni 2013)

Tolle Frau die der Michael doch hatte - Dankeschön


----------



## fantasy13 (1 Juli 2013)

sehr knackig und fein, danke


----------



## sachse01 (2 Juli 2013)

danke dafür


----------



## steilerpete (6 Juli 2013)

thx 4 the pix bro


----------



## geminischweiz (6 Juli 2013)

dankeschön


----------



## trufon (2 Okt. 2013)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## perusic (3 Okt. 2013)

klasse, vielen dank !


----------



## gonzman80 (3 Okt. 2013)

She's hot! Danke!!!


----------



## buchu (4 Okt. 2013)

nichts besonderes...


----------



## henrikvogel07 (5 Okt. 2013)

die bikini figur ist super


----------



## 10hagen (5 Okt. 2013)

Traumhaft!


----------



## CBB (9 Okt. 2013)

ziemlich scharf


----------



## Steve McGarrett (17 Jan. 2014)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## zacharias028 (17 Jan. 2014)

Michael Ballack is a very lucky guy...


----------



## januskopf (19 Jan. 2015)

ein toller Anblick aber ich seh keinen Nip Slip


----------



## Franky74 (25 Juni 2016)

Hammerfigur für ne` Dreifach-Mutti, Respekt!!!


----------



## Rambo (26 Juni 2016)

Danke für die Bilder! 
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## marriobassler (30 Juni 2016)

ein tolles prachtweib


----------



## jellisch (3 Juli 2016)

Eine tolle Frau!!!


----------



## adrs (17 Aug. 2020)

Klasse Body


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Aug. 2020)

Die Spielerfrau die sogar in PBB gehen muss. Zahlt Michael so schlecht?


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2020)

Da hatte sie eine super Figur.


----------



## Meier152 (19 Okt. 2020)

Schöne Bilder,
Schöne Frau,

:thx:


----------

